# 17 Montauk to the Nipple



## dogdoc

Ok, call me crazy but I had to do it. Sunday the 20th it was beautiful so I took my Montauk and trolled at the nipple and the 131...Had a blast although I was by myself so had to be very cautious. Hooked 3 mahi at one time and managed to get two in... ok, I can say I did it. All who understand , all those that :thumbdown: my wife feels the same way:thumbup:


----------



## murfpcola

No pics, it did not happen. Glad you enjoyed it and caught some fish.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

That was a bit "ballsy"...


----------



## OLDBOB

I believe it. I had a brother-in-law who was crazy also. He took a 15' Whaler from the Lauderdale Inlet to Bimini and back in the 70s. My sister-in-law tells the story about coming home from work and finding 2 loaves of Bimini bread on the kitchen table along with the bakery receipt. My brother-in-law and his buddy both probably had a buzz on when they left. No radio or anything else but a compass.


----------



## welldoya

The Montauk is a good stable boat but it could have turned "white knuckle" if the waves had increased. Next time maybe put out a request on here for somebody to go with you.
Talk about crazy, back in the 70s my brother-in-law and a friend sailed a Boston Whaler Super Cat (like a 20' Hobie Cat) from Panama City to Miami. They didn't follow the coast either. It's a crazy story.


----------



## Jason

Heck how much fuel did ya go through? I'd do it in my kitty cat, but then again I use to take a 14 ft jon boat out in the gulf too!!!! hahaha


----------



## Orion45

Glad you made it back safe.


----------



## Reefraider

Can you give me a little info. How far out is that and what size motor do you have. If got a 19 ft cape with a 90. Would it make it. Each time I go out I venture a little further. In what kind of conditions do you make a trip...sorry I'm rambling but any info would help....thanks


----------



## Reel Sick

That does seem a bit crazy glad everything ended well for you.
Hope you had an epirb... it can turn bad in just a few minutes out there be safe. Now let's see some pictures.


----------



## tbaxl

Nothing crazy about the trip, as people do such as that all the time, and glad you had a memorable one. Bigger can be better but as long as you are prepared for and know what you are doing, and I would bet you do, have fun.


----------



## dogdoc

http://onedrive.live.com/redir?resi...authkey=!AEq-jb7ITk1NSFU&v=3&ithint=photo,jpg


http://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=25AF35B2F73B8EE!10275&authkey=!APcgQi4uu7YMiu4&ithint=video,mp4


If you look you will see the second dolphin still on the line back in the wake....the third got off.


----------



## Reel Estate

Good for you!


----------



## skram

Thats awesome!


----------



## Bluewater Report

While small, a 17' Montauk was made to safely navigate big water. Anyone that's ever run one knows that their unmatched stability and ability to shed water keep them safe in all reasonable sea conditions. That being said, like any boat, you have to know how to run it. And when it gets rough (I've been there), you may get beat up, but you can't tear that boat up. Those Yankees sure know how to build a small boat.


----------



## Danlnga

*another crazy*



dogdoc said:


> Ok, call me crazy but I had to do it. Sunday the 20th it was beautiful so I took my Montauk and trolled at the nipple and the 131...Had a blast although I was by myself so had to be very cautious. Hooked 3 mahi at one time and managed to get two in... ok, I can say I did it. All who understand , all those that :thumbdown: my wife feels the same way:thumbup:



I did it in 1976 while living in P'cola in a 17' Thompson wood lapstrake. Nice day. Trolled by Johnny Walker on the Thin Fin & yes he did give me a funny look. Later went to a 24' Aquasport since I was "gut hooked" and had many enjoyable days in blue water. Nothing like Pensacola.


----------



## Chapman5011

Dumb idea.
Might never work again . Could have change quick even on a beautiful day. 
I have seen smooth seas go to shit real fast on days that were supposed to be smooth all day. Seen that several times, and next thing you know we are in 4-6's until the storm passes. 
Glad your alive


----------



## GROUPERKING

Glad you had a safe trip and caught some fish. But....at least buddy boat with someone if you want to go out that far with a small boat.Not trying to sound like an ass, I just don't want to read about you in paper.


----------



## bcahn

Big BALLS, cool video though, glad it all worked out for you.....DAM!


----------



## Snook_Reaper

Love it!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Well.... Glad you had a successful trip, but.... I'll have to agree, bad idea. I wouldn't suggest everyone try it. One simple misfortune could go real bad real quick. Always have at least one buddy on a trip like that. I wouldn't do it in a 17' myself, not that far out anyway.


----------



## WhyMe

I hope you were wearing a PFD. If you know what I mean?
Whyme


----------



## devinsdad

Was in a 21 Auquasport D/C a few years ago with my nephew at the Russian Freighter. Seas were 1-2' and although cloudy, no real bad storms. One developed just south and within a very short time it was 4-6' and building. When we hit the pass it was bigger. Had to work the throttle and wheel constantly and it was not fun.

Man you have some balls to do that in a 17' boat. And by yourself.


----------



## dogdoc

It was one of those days where the confidence level in the seas and the weather was really really good. Aint gonna lie, I felt a little rush being that far out by myself, but dern it was fun. Funny, trolling south toward the 131 hole and the motor hiccupped...I bout had a heart attack, quickly gave it some gas and got my rpms up, then turned north!! Believe me, I have been in bad weather plenty of times before and I just say no thank you...we can go another day.


----------



## FreeDiver

If you were my friend......you'd be going by yourself that's a sure thing. 

Spent to many hours riding through hurricanes and way too many winters offshore to know I'm not taking a John boat past the bouy.... And when it's 2+, bay bouys for that matter. 

All it takes is one time my friend.


----------



## dogdoc

Free Diver...I've been on and off the ocean for most of my 58 years. I took my 11 foot skiff down Mobile Bay to the state docks when I was 14. This day was certainly not a question and its a boston whaler, give me a break, and yeah, fishing was fun that day.


----------



## delta dooler

Back in my younger (and dumber days) I had a 14' Whaler with a 35 rude on it, (hull was a 1953 model and motor was a '83), I took it off Dauphin Island with nothing but a compass, I would run rig to rig and have wound up close to 30 miles offshore before!! You could only imagine some of the looks I got.

I would go alone and would slap wear out some fish in that thing. One particular trip, I pulled up to a rig and flipped a jig towards its legs, hooked up a small Cobia and had a BIG AZZ shark take it from me right at boat side, very disturbing feeling, seeing a shark that at the time looked darn near as big as the boat come up within inches of you with only a foot of freeboard.....

A few years later, I wound up sinking a 18' well craft about 10 miles out and wound up spending from about 7pm till 10pm in the water, this experience made any future offshore experiences not so enjoyable. Lucky to be alive after that one. Soooo, after a couple sure nuff hairy situations in the big pond, I hung it up and decided to stick to the rivers!!


----------



## stauty trout

I've seen/know a guy that took a Montauk to the Ram Powell... Strapped fuel barrels to the front... Awesome job on the fish... if you want to do it constantly I'd invest in an epirb... might be that best $400 you ever spend!

boats break down and sink no matter the size... I've had a friend on a 36' sportfisher that caught on fire and burned down 110 miles offshore... also had another fried punch a hole in a 30' cape horn and almost had it list over at the beer can... no matter the size of the boat or where you are going... just make sure you have the right safety equipment and you'll be fine


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

All you have to do now is overcome the Grand Banks. 

Glad ur back safe... you've got the heart and balls ill give u that


----------



## CharlieT

I have a 19' Montauk and have had it out to the nipple a couple of times by myself. Got caught on a north wind that was supposed to turn southeast...nearly ran out of gas wallowing back in through wind chop hell. Solved my problem. Whalers are unsinkable...but they will burn and flip over as easy as any other boat.


----------



## dogdoc

CharlieT said:


> I have a 19' Montauk and have had it out to the nipple a couple of times by myself. Got caught on a north wind that was supposed to turn southeast...nearly ran out of gas wallowing back in through wind chop hell. Solved my problem. Whalers are unsinkable...but they will burn and flip over as easy as any other boat.


gotcha...that gas thing is important. I came in with 50% of my fuel allotment. That's my rule is to come in with a huge buffer of fuel.


----------



## weedline

its only a bad idea if things go wrong ive been beond the edge in a 21 cc it was easy and a great day been out there or just cobia fishing in a 33 to 46 ft sport fisherman that scared the hell out of me its all about your days and luck to a point now i wouldnt do that now but at 15 to 24 i probobly would have paid for the fuel to take a 15 ft whaler out there we used to launch a canoe off the beach on north wind days with a motor and run 2 miles or more to comercial mackerel fish just be careful and lucky


----------



## Tuffstuff

Not sure if I would do to much boasting of a decision to run the nipple in a 17ft. But I, also used to be young. Glad you made it safe. Hope u had a sat ph ir ephib.
Just want to make sure you have many yrs of fishing left.


----------



## snake 166

Really a bad idea especially this time of year. You are alone out there and the water is cold enough to produce hypothermia in a matter of a few hours. Don't do it but if you decide to go again keep it to your self---no point in putting anyone else at risk.


----------



## sealark

I would take that boat any day to the edge if I had a good reason and weather was reasonable. When a summer squale line comes through just head into it and slow down. Your reasons for going are evident, that fish in the boat.


----------



## dogdoc

Sealark,....I think you get me! Yep, its like that movie, Second Hand Lions, if you haven't seen it you must. I am 58 yrs old, and I still want to have those "moments" that you feel alive. I am a relatively safe kind of guy but there are areas in life where I feel experience, resolve, knowledge can justify some really fun adventures. Being by yourself, with the ocean, and the fish...priceless.


----------



## Magic236

Wow long running thread, time has come I have to respond. I have feared for my life and those aboard in boats ranging from 18' to 40'. In the smaller boats it has been poor judgement on the operator and in the larger boats it's been a function of poor boat maintenance. I think all boat operators owe it to our crews, guest, family, co-workers or business, and our society; in other words the Coast Guard and/or others who risk their lives in rescue operations to be safe, responsible boaters.

The notion whether you are 6 miles our or 60 is ill informed. If you have trouble 6 miles out the chances of surviving is much higher than 60 miles out. It is a function of time it takes for a near by boat to render assistance or the authorities. Also the further out we go the less vessels that can be near to render assistance. 

Know your vessel, know your skills and limits; be wise how and when your push them and always be resolved to return on your own.

I highly recommend anyone wanting to push the limits talk with those that have dealt with emergencies at sea. Also, sorry but low freeboards (bay boats, bass boats) and pontoon boats should be very vigilant, swamped boats are not seaworthy.


----------



## cromur

dogdoc said:


> Ok, call me crazy but I had to do it. Sunday the 20th it was beautiful so I took my Montauk and trolled at the nipple and the 131...Had a blast although I was by myself so had to be very cautious. Hooked 3 mahi at one time and managed to get two in... ok, I can say I did it. All who understand , all those that :thumbdown: my wife feels the same way:thumbup:


You were safer, vessel-wise, than most out there with you. But going alone, esp. in a small craft while fishing, isn't a good idea. Too easy to lose your balance, etc., ESP in a bouncy whaler and while fighting a fish, overboard you go. The boat will float forever, you may not. Find another bold mariner who doesn't mind feeling every wave/bounce to go with you.


----------



## boatnbob

*Reminds me of the missing boater from GB*

The guy went out by himself on his birthday. He didn't return. Boat was found off the Mexican coast. Twins, larger Boston Whaler (30 or greater). I am sure he didn't expect that to be his last fishing trip either. 

I hear you about feeling the challenge and that you still have the resolve. Just wear an EPIRB and a vest. My dad at 86 decided he wanted to ride a scooter again. He used a cane to hold himself up when he came to a stop. The point is not everyone will agree what we choose to do in life. You have to do what you have to do, just be smart and prepared!

Glad your trip was good!

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Yo-Zuri

sealark said:


> I would take that boat any day to the edge if I had a good reason and weather was reasonable. When a summer squale line comes through just head into it and slow down. Your reasons for going are evident, that fish in the boat.


...


----------



## fishnhuntguy

*Correct*

Bob is correct in his assessment. Pushing the limits gives us all the adrenaline rush. Although the rush is good when things are going well. I have been in at least 4 situations where I felt the seas were too great for the size boat I was in. Making it back to the dock was the best feeling I ever had. And I promised I would never do anything that stupid again. Now I have kids and I am the bread winner. So that being said the days of doing that crap are way over with. Be safe.



boatnbob said:


> The guy went out by himself on his birthday. He didn't return. Boat was found off the Mexican coast. Twins, larger Boston Whaler (30 or greater). I am sure he didn't expect that to be his last fishing trip either.
> 
> I hear you about feeling the challenge and that you still have the resolve. Just wear an EPIRB and a vest. My dad at 86 decided he wanted to ride a scooter again. He used a cane to hold himself up when he came to a stop. The point is not everyone will agree what we choose to do in life. You have to do what you have to do, just be smart and prepared!
> 
> Glad your trip was good!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob


----------



## how2fish

Well Congrats looks like a blast ! I was going to say there is not enough alcohol on the planet to get me to do that and then memory kicked in and it seems that there has been enough in the far distance past:thumbup:...still its dicey...but pretty cool when you can say you survived it !


----------



## Ken Hardy

You are not very smart to risk your life for a stupid fishing trip........geez that was dumb. The only person dumber than you are the idiots on here telling you it is ok. Sad.


----------



## cody&ryand

Ken Hardy said:


> You are not very smart to risk your life for a stupid fishing trip........geez that was dumb. The only person dumber than you are the idiots on here telling you it is ok. Sad.


Post number 18 and is challenging everyone's intelligence. This thread also seems to get brought up every couple of weeks it will never die lol


----------



## JD7.62

boatnbob said:


> The guy went out by himself on his birthday. He didn't return. Boat was found off the Mexican coast. Twins, larger Boston Whaler (30 or greater). I am sure he didn't expect that to be his last fishing trip either.
> 
> I hear you about feeling the challenge and that you still have the resolve. Just wear an EPIRB and a vest. My dad at 86 decided he wanted to ride a scooter again. He used a cane to hold himself up when he came to a stop. The point is not everyone will agree what we choose to do in life. You have to do what you have to do, just be smart and prepared!
> 
> Glad your trip was good!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bob


Wasn't that guy found alive and well in New Orleans or something and he had just put his auto pilot on and jumped out near the beach to fake his death?


----------



## cody&ryand

JD7.62 said:


> Wasn't that guy found alive and well in New Orleans or something and he had just put his auto pilot on and jumped out near the beach to fake his death?


I am not sure if they guy was found or not but do remember him having some stalking charges against him from a woman that wasn't his wife.....


----------



## Yo-Zuri

Ken Hardy said:


> You are not very smart to risk your life for a stupid fishing trip........geez that was dumb. The only person dumber than you are the idiots on here telling you it is ok. Sad.


This is really no different than somebody bungee jumping. It's the thrill-seeking that's central here, not the fishing. This could've been posted in a thrill-seekers' forum and gotten accolades all around.


----------



## treedog

whalers are more stable than most boats three foot longer. yes they will burn to the water line then criss cross a rope and hang on. I have owned three. i personally made 40-50 trips in a 17 footer for years. Have a epirb, satelite phone gas and tow insurance. Watch the thunderstorms they are your problem. I still own two whalers choose your days and try to get someone to go with you. Have fun and dont let these guys pee in your cheerios. After the tsunami they found a villager standing on a palm branch 100 miles offshore!!


----------



## gator7_5

Way I see it, if you have no dependants, do what you want. 

In my 20s I would run past the spur in a 20' Grady with a 13 yr old evinrude and nothing but a gps and a single weather radio. We smashed fish. The reward outweighed the risk then and they were great times. (Epirbs are much cheaper now and are a no brainer I will say).

Now that I have 2 young children and a wife, I don't take those risks. Bigger boat with all the safety equipment. You owe it to your family to be safe.


----------



## dogdoc

Ken Hardy said:


> You are not very smart to risk your life for a stupid fishing trip........geez that was dumb. The only person dumber than you are the idiots on here telling you it is ok. Sad.


Oh my...I am 58 yrs old, born in Baptist Pensacola, been boating since, well about 2 months after that. I have a wife, 3 boys, a great life that I love...I can tell you I didn't risk any of that more than any of you morons that drove on the interstate to work this morning. The day was perfect, the boat was well maintained, the fishing was good and that is that. This was a celebration of the great joy that all of us have on the water and the great resources that God has given us. It is also a celebration to challenge us to do things that are stretching. I wished now I had never posted it...no...I am glad I did because some of you little p... need to take an inventory of your lives. Let me give you a little advice...rent the movie "Second Hand Lions"...then tell me what you think. The rest of you who think you will live forever don't bother.


----------



## how2fish

dogdoc said:


> Oh my...I am 58 yrs old, born in Baptist Pensacola, been boating since, well about 2 months after that. I have a wife, 3 boys, a great life that I love...I can tell you I didn't risk any of that more than any of you morons that drove on the interstate to work this morning. The day was perfect, the boat was well maintained, the fishing was good and that is that. This was a celebration of the great joy that all of us have on the water and the great resources that God has given us. It is also a celebration to challenge us to do things that are stretching. I wished now I had never posted it...no...I am glad I did because some of you little p... need to take an inventory of your lives. Let me give you a little advice...rent the movie "Second Hand Lions"...then tell me what you think. The rest of you who think you will live forever don't bother.


Best line in Second Hand Lions..."They went out with their boots on! " And for the record there are NO..stupid fishing trips...ever!


----------



## skiff man99

Hell yea! Looks like a fun trip! As someone who's on the water half the year I'd do the same thing in a heart beat. If you don't already have one there are some bad azz epirbs in the 3-400$ range , good piece of mind just in case. The gulf gets big quick


----------



## dogdoc

skiff man99 said:


> Hell yea! Looks like a fun trip! As someone who's on the water half the year I'd do the same thing in a heart beat. If you don't already have one there are some bad azz epirbs in the 3-400$ range , good piece of mind just in case. The gulf gets big quick


you guys get me


----------



## 114862

*The montauk that caught fish at the nipple*

is for sale: https://mobile.craigslist.org/boa/d/foley-1989-boston-whaler-17-montauk-90/6886492219.html


----------

